# Front Suspension Coil Spring Compressor Recommendation for ’71



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

Tried unsuccessfully today to remove the Front Coil Springs on my ’71 using a Evertough brand Coil Spring Compressor I rented from O’Reilly. (Picture attached)
I was able to get the two hooks over the top coils but I was not able to get the fork between the bottom coils as they are too close together. 
Does anyone have a recommendation …
Thanks!


----------



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

When I say "bottom coils", I was about half the way down the Spring.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

1971LemansWisc said:


> Tried unsuccessfully today to remove the Front Coil Springs on my ’71 using a Evertough brand Coil Spring Compressor I rented from O’Reilly. (Picture attached)
> I was able to get the two hooks over the top coils but I was not able to get the fork between the bottom coils as they are too close together.
> Does anyone have a recommendation …
> Thanks!



Looks like the correct tool. Is the car lifted up so the suspension hangs down to uncompress the spring?

I had problems with mine using that tool, but I also installed some Big Block 454 springs which have a lot more tension. Being stripped down, there was no car weight to help, so I had to make the compressor do all the work. I was not able to us the "foot" either, so I drilled out the top shock mount hole slightly oversized and put the threaded rod down the hole and the used the hooks on the coils. Used several heavy washers under the head of the threaded rod to give it support on top of the shock hole. Then I tightened up the threaded rod, but as the coil compressed, it wanted to go a little sideways on me. So I hooked my come-along to the spring to pull it straight as I slowly tightened the threaded rod working the come-along as I went. Also used my floor jack under the lower a-arm to help. Finally got it compressed enough to lift up the lower control arm and insert the ball joint into the spindle and get a nut on it. Made me a bit nervous as I have never had to really fight a coil spring like that - lot of pressure in that spring.

I did not have to drill the shock hole out much and the rubber bushing of the shock covers it up without issue.

Keep in mind that when you reinstall them, the lower control arms pockets are made so the pigtail end will fit into a "pocket" - we refer this to "clocking the spring." If you look, you will see what I mean. The spring has to be set in the pocket correctly or your car will not sit even, or could look a little too high.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> Big Block 454 springs which have a lot more tension


MY FAVORITES!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

1971LemansWisc said:


> Tried unsuccessfully today to remove the Front Coil Springs on my ’71 using a Evertough brand Coil Spring Compressor I rented from O’Reilly. (Picture attached)
> I was able to get the two hooks over the top coils but I was not able to get the fork between the bottom coils as they are too close together.
> Does anyone have a recommendation …
> Thanks!


I think you're doing it wrong! You shouldnt be hooking the top coils!

You pass the threaded shaft up through the shock hole in the frame and then hook the lower (usually 2nd) coils with the hooks! Then from inside the engine bay, tighten the nut on the shaft and it'll pull up the spring.

Now you can undo the ball joint and reverse the process.

You dont need that fork!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> Looks like the correct tool. Is the car lifted up so the suspension hangs down to uncompress the spring?
> 
> I had problems with mine using that tool, but I also installed some Big Block 454 springs which have a lot more tension. Being stripped down, there was no car weight to help, so I had to make the compressor do all the work. I was not able to us the "foot" either, so I drilled out the top shock mount hole slightly oversized and put the threaded rod down the hole and the used the hooks on the coils. Used several heavy washers under the head of the threaded rod to give it support on top of the shock hole. Then I tightened up the threaded rod, but as the coil compressed, it wanted to go a little sideways on me. So I hooked my come-along to the spring to pull it straight as I slowly tightened the threaded rod working the come-along as I went. Also used my floor jack under the lower a-arm to help. Finally got it compressed enough to lift up the lower control arm and insert the ball joint into the spindle and get a nut on it. Made me a bit nervous as I have never had to really fight a coil spring like that - lot of pressure in that spring.
> 
> ...


My original 67 had big block chevy, AC springs, I shouldve put them in my car now. I bet Id get another 1" of lift out of the front.


----------



## AV68 (Aug 18, 2021)

I struggled with a crappy coil spring tool as well and just ended up using a floor jack under the lower control arm and some ratchet straps around the coil spring for just in case


----------



## Khmike (Jun 21, 2021)

I just finished the rear suspension replacement on my '68 (and installing the new front Hotchkis sway bar & Bilstein shocks was pretty straightforward), but already decided I'll pay someone to deal with my front end arms & springs. "Murphy's Law" and high-tension springs aren't my kind of weekend  Besides, it'll need a full alignment by that time.


----------



## Khmike (Jun 21, 2021)

PontiacJim said:


> Keep in mind that when you reinstall them, the lower control arms pockets are made so the pigtail end will fit into a "pocket" - we refer this to "clocking the spring." If you look, you will see what I mean. The spring has to be set in the pocket correctly or your car will not sit even, or could look a little too high.


PJ - does the rear spring need to be clocked? 

Thx


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Khmike said:


> PJ - does the rear spring need to be clocked?
> 
> Thx


No


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Technically no, but the factory recommends a certain position. 

REAR









FRONT


----------



## Khmike (Jun 21, 2021)

O52 said:


> Technically no, but the factory recommends a certain position.
> 
> REAR
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this - there's always a few steps involved and it's appreciated. Us new guys are slowly accumulating books to answer these questions. You'd think that by now I'd have 'em all!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

armyadarkness said:


> My original 67 had big block chevy, AC springs, I shouldve put them in my car now. I bet Id get another 1" of lift out of the front.


That was why I got the BB springs. If you look at pics of a stock 1970 Chevelle 454SS, it sits up high. Since I am jacking up the rear a few inches, I wanted the front up in the air as well - poor man's gasser.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Senior moment corrected.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> Hmmm, Really? You don't think I know how to use the spring compressor? Shame, shame, on you for such evil thinking.


Lol... I was talking to the OP! 

I could see in your pics that you were using the tool as intended... but based on what he wrote, I dont think he is.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

armyadarkness said:


> Lol... I was talking to the OP!
> 
> I could see in your pics that you were using the tool as intended... but based on what he wrote, I dont think he is.


Damn,


armyadarkness said:


> Lol... I was talking to the OP!
> 
> I could see in your pics that you were using the tool as intended... but based on what he wrote, I dont think he is.


Damn! In a parallel universe, you quoted my post so that was where my comments came from. I corrected that post so it'll reach back into that parallel universe and be erased.

My apologies, not sure how I missed the quote you responded to. I think its something in the water...............that's in the gin.


----------



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

As the OP, just a quick update.

Following the advice/direction provided through this Post my front '71 Coils are out!

PontiacJim - The pictures were a great help - Thank you!

Once I getting everything media blasted, painted, old Ball Joints and Bushings replaced ...
only challenge I potentially can see is the "Clocking" piece.

I am wondering how well I am going to be able to rotate the Spring while under compression to get the bottom Coil pigtail end centered over the slot in the Lower Control Arm. 

Is there a trick to know here ...

Thanks!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

youre not going to clock the spring under compression. youre going to align it before you connect the balljoint


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Drop the spring in the lower arm, align it, and raise the arm. Do a final alignment after the spring has made contact with the upper pocket and is still able to turn. Then compress the spring fully and connect the BJ.


----------

